# Tool Find: Not a mysterious function, but a question remains



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Purchased at a second hand store yesterday. 7 5/8" long overall. Shown with a 6" rule for clarity.




























I have found a few references on the web, including a vintage blurb in Popular Science or Mechanics, can't remember which, and there's one currently listed on ebay. (Same company, but different address, be it noted.)

So we know what it does, but what in the furshlugginer world do the fractions mean?

I'm counting on LJ here. One sleepless night is enough, thank you very much.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like you have a center finder there. Ok, kidding. It also looks like that center pin is reversible and can come in from the other side, thus referencing off the other side's posts. Are the posts offset by 1/2" and 3/8" inch from the center of that reversible pin? Or at least differ by 1/8"? Links to what you did find might be helpful.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Are the 1/2" and 3/8" simply the diameters of the pins used in this model?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I looked on line for information about Ring Masters, Inc. or Bulls Eye Center Finder. No luck there. Maybe the 1/2" and 3/8" pins are for finding the center of rabbeted stock-just a guess though.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

We've got some momentum here.

The center pin is indeed reversible, held by an eentsy (tech term) spring loaded ball. Tug it out and put it in the other way for use with the larger span pins.

The four pins are .25 and are firmly seated and centered in the bar.

The pins are symmetrically located from the center.

The section of the bar is 1/2×3/4.

The magazine blurb was just a description and a picture, much as you see in woodworking mags today and then, mysteriously, a few pages later there's a paid ad for the very same product.

The mystery remains unsolved but I'm feeling a little better.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Just to muddy the waters a bit…


----------



## bendfreezoo (Oct 14, 2010)

Lee,
what is the spacing between the pins on each side


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe that's why it says patent pending. The patent office is still trying to figure it out, too.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

2.751 between the nearers which would be 3.01 o.c.

Looks to be 6.5 between the farthers

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey Lee, 
It should work on the same line as this one http://lumberjocks.com/projects/40510. Handy little tools.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I took the thang to the meeting last night of the Central Oregon Woodworkers and we are closer to the answer.

At least we know what the fractions refer to.
Referring to the outer pins, one is 3/8" from the end of the bar to the pin, the other, no surprise now, 1/2".

What exactly is the value of having these two absolutes aboard a device which finds centers? That's the remaining question. But I find comfort in knowing THAT they're there and where they are.

My thanks to Jeff F. and those around him who figured this much out. Smart folks, all of them.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

Lee, 
I found this, http://www.salespider.com/b-5633658/portanails-inc seems PNI makes them now. The web site didn't show the tool but they do have a phone number.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Lee, on the pins that are farthest apart: Are they both equidistant from the center pin?

If they are not, I was thinking there might be a 1/8" offset to account for finding the usable center of rough lumber that has only been straight line ripped on one edge.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am willing to bet this is part of the Ringmaster bowl company. It is a center finder for bowl blanks. They are located in North Carolina. The one on Ebay is from the same town.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Charlie, yes, everything, pinwise and centerwise, is symmetrical. Very creative thought though!

It's easy to think that the 3/8 and 1/2 ends are just for some kind of convenience, but if one were doing that, wouldn't you make those two distances 3/8 and 5/8 since the bar itself is 1/2×3/4?

I'm curious to hear more about the Ringmaster and how this might be a part of using it. Perhaps that will up the wattage shining on this delightful conundrum.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## holzkopf (Jan 10, 2014)

I picked up one of these center finders in an auction sale this last summer and I too was wondering what those two fractional numbers were used for. I believe I have the definitive answer.
My center finder is a smaller model (320) with pins on one side only instead of that larger model 365 shown but the same rules would apply.

If you measure from the outside of either of the ¼" pins, it will measure exactly ½" or ⅜" to its respective edge of the tool. This could be used to quickly mark a line ⅜" from an edge for lets say, to mark where you may want to drive some screws or nails to fasten another piece.

It looks like one handy little tool.


----------



## JosephOregon (5 mo ago)

I found this thread after searching for this tool that my stepfather, George E. DuBois left after his passing (Rest In Peace, Mr. DuBois). He was at one time the President of the Oregon Woodworker's Guild. He was a very talented, very diligent woodworking master of the craft. He was also the best stepfather one could hope for.

I wrote an email to the Ring Master website and received the following reply:

"Joseph, Yes, The Bulls Eye was made by Ring Master. The one in the picture on Lumber Jocks has an address of FL. That dates it back to the early 90's or older. Later models will have a Wilmington NC address. The RingMaster Bowl from a Board tool was first invented in the late 60's early 70's. The design was sold to a guy in Florida and then sold to Porta Nails in the 90's and then I bought it in 2007. We still make the Ring Master today. The tool you are talking about is a simple center finder. It is double sided for different width boards. The fractions on the label indicate the distance from the edge of the tool to the edge of the pin. So if you wanted to draw a line 3/8 or 1/2 inch from the edge of a board you can do that easily. The Bulls Eye is no longer in production. While a handy tool I don't feel it is worth the effort to manufacture. I have included the instructions that would have come with it. Feel free to upload this to lumber jocks and share with others.

Peter Merritt
Cape Fear Automation, Inc.
1107 King St, 28401
910 259 4500 Direct
910-401-1553 FAX"

Here is a link to the PDF file he included with the instructions:
https://cherrypixel.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/08/Bulls-Eye.pdf


----------

